# Manhattan Club March 8-15th, only $700!



## Jesse6283 (Feb 27, 2014)

I have an executive Junior Suite from March 8-15th at the Manhattan Club for only $700. This is NOT an RCI week so you will not have to pay the rip off $30 fee per day that they normally make you pay, you are looking at $700 ALL IN. Great deal for New York City. Please email me and I will get back to you. not sure if I am allowed to put my email in these threads as I forget the rules so please just PM me. 

PS - I will not go lower on price. 

Thank you, 

Jesse


----------



## VivianLynne (Feb 28, 2014)

This might be the best deal on the LMR thread ...


----------



## Jesse6283 (Mar 4, 2014)

Yes I think it is Viviane, and can you believe not one response yet? what the heck. I have it on Air BNB I am hoping to get a lot more for it but offering it on TUG as an insurance policy 

*** NOW OFFERING FOR ONLY $599 *** PayPal seller 

J


----------

